
Ask HN: Name of business model between OSS and SaaS? - servicemodelq
Two questions:<p>1) Is there a name for the service model that&#x27;s between open-source, and a software service? I&#x27;m specifically thinking of the model where you let users run your service as a binary inside their platform&#x2F;cloud&#x2F;VPC, but you also offer a hosted version. Sort of like [0]Metabase or [1]Terraform?<p>2) Are there many successful examples of this?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;metabase.com&#x2F;
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.terraform.io&#x2F;
======
mtmail
I think "on-premise SaaS" is the term where the pricing can be fixed per month
or usage-based, though latter requires some reporting back.

I've also seen cloud images, e.g. AWS marketplace, where customers can deploy
their own servers with the software preinstalled and AWS lets the author set a
price per hour (on top of what the servers cost).

[https://www.mapbox.com/atlas/](https://www.mapbox.com/atlas/)

[https://slack.com/intl/en-de/enterprise](https://slack.com/intl/en-
de/enterprise)

[https://www.replicated.com/](https://www.replicated.com/)

